# What's a good portable PDF reader?



## JM

What's a good portable PDF reader? Is there anything with a display like Amazon's Kindle?


----------



## historyb

I'm not sure about how this displays, it's here:

Sumatra PDF Portable | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB drives

at portableapps.com, that's where I get all mine from.


----------



## D. Paul

Adobe Reader for PalmOS?


----------



## Richard King

I think these are the other options in the high end (beyond palm and cellphone)

I think the iPhone or iPod touch would work. Check these:

Sony - Reader

MobileRead Wiki - E-book Reader Matrix


----------



## VaughanRSmith

The _best_ PDF reader I've used is Foxit Reader. It is portable, and opens instantaneously.


----------



## JM

Can you load your own pdf's onto the Sony Reader? I noticed Dr. White on AOMIN.org uses the Palm Tungsten T3, is it any good for reading pdf's? 

Thanks.


----------

